# Powermatic Bandsaws



## flor1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Are they worth the money or are you better off looking at something else. Like the looks of the powermatic but would like some opinions of the people here. Thanks for any input.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*go for it*

Having used some powermatic tools in my time I'd say they are some of the finest machines out there. They are pricey but I believe worth it. All of their bandsaws get great reviews. I believe buy the best tool you can afford. I would choose powermatic over ANY other tool company if I could afford them. JMO

jraks


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I have to day that I've been so impressed with Grizzly, I don't think I'd spend the extra dough on a powermatic.


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a Powermatic bandsaw (14") in my shop for quite a while and loved it. The only reason I sold it was my stumbling across a really sweet deal on a new Jet 18" (with the triangular frame). I had a bunch of uses for the bigger saw and just could not pass it up. The Powermatic is a very good piece though and would still be here were it not for that group of circumstances that got me the Jet all coming together at the right moment.
I have lots of other Powermatic tools (PM2000, PM1300, PM1200) in the shop and there will have to be something really special to come along to get me even considering selling any of those!


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a Powermatic 14" bandsaw for 2 1/2 years now and it works flawlessly.I am very glad I spent the extra money. It is the best. I did change the rip fence and replaced it with a Kreg fence.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a firm believer in the "you get what you pay for" camp. Never really been impressed with Grizzly, but they are a great value. I have had a number of Powermatic tools over the years, and all have been excellent. What model are you contemplating?


----------



## flor1 (Jan 21, 2010)

mwhafner said:


> I am a firm believer in the "you get what you pay for" camp. Never really been impressed with Grizzly, but they are a great value. I have had a number of Powermatic tools over the years, and all have been excellent. What model are you contemplating?


Looking at the model pwbs-14cs that is on sale now can get it for just under a grand not cheap but seems well made. If I by it from woodcraft can pick it up at store with no shipping.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 21, 2009)

*over priced saw*

I am not saying this to start a brawl,these are my thoughts only.
I bought a 14" bandsaw from Rigid. I have had it for 3 yrs. now and it is flawless. I am not throwing rocks at powermatic because they are a very good tool. I think just about any quality made tool is just as good as the very high prices ones. ( Unless you are heavy into prestige ). I think the finished product is due to experiance,not the price of the tool.

Just my thoughts Waldo
PS please excuse spelling
as spell checker is not working


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

That Powermatic BS is a very good BS it's just that I don't think it's worth what they charge for it. When I was in the market for a BS it came down to the Powermatic 14" and the Rikon 14" Deluxe and I went with the Rikon. For less money, I feel that I got more BS. The Woodcraft that I purchased my Rikon from carries both the Rikon and the Powermatic so I was able to compare them side by side and just couldn't justify paying the extra for the Powermatic.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What about this*

I own 5 new Grizzly tools including a 19" bandsaw.
I own 1 Powermatic a 12" 5HP model 68 table saw which cost $3500.00 or so 15 years ago.
In my opinion today Grizzly's quality is equal to the Powermatic of yore.
The value, bang for the buck as we like to say is definitely in favor of Grizzly. For under $1000. you can get this one delivered to your door:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-2-HP-Deluxe-Bandsaw/G0457

It's a 2HP resaw machine, including the resaw fence. If I had won the lottery and money was no object, Powermatic would be fine. Retired and on a limited income, I'm goin' with Grizzly. JMO. :thumbsup: bill
Youtube has this:


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*not in the same class*

I own a few big grizzly machines and have used alot more powermatic ones. Grizzly isnt even in the class when its all said and done. Yeah, they all cut, sand, joint, plane, and bore, but so do harbor freight tools. haha lets be honest here people! BUY THE POWERMATIC~!

jraks


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Colt W. Knight said:


> I have to day that I've been so impressed with Grizzly, I don't think I'd spend the extra dough on a powermatic.


What he said!

My Grizzly 19" is a SUPERB piece of machinery!

I have compared it to a Laguna and a very old Oliver. The Laguna is the loser in the three way comparison.

BTW - The Grizzly of today is NOT last decades Grizzly. Since the turn of the century, Grizzly has become the new standard for quality.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

> Grizzly has become the new standard for quality.


I will be the first to say that Powermatic, Jet, Delta, etc are not what they once were, but that is a little far-fetched.

There are still a lot of companies that build superb machines (Felder, Agazzani, etc). They are pricey, but their quality is unquestionably better.

A more accurate statement would be -Grizzly (along with newcomers like Rikon and Steel City) have become the new standard of *value*. If I were in the market for a sub-$1k bandsaw right now, I would probably go with Rikon. Grizzly wouldn't be far behind. You get a lot of machine for your money. 

Please don't view my comments as a slight of Grizzly. They make great stuff for the money. I am probably going to have to replace most of my stationary tools, and they will be at the top of the list for some items.


----------



## unisawyer (May 7, 2010)

*powermatic 81*

I recently purchased a older #81 that came with a 3 phase motor. It has had some hard use. What makes me appreciate the saw is taking it apart and seeing the truly simplistic and straight forward design aspect of the saw. Most parts are commonly available. I installed a vfd to cope with the 3 phase and i wish I would have just changed the motor. Now its the tires. I still will have well under 800 invested and I will die before that saw gives up.It is built for the long haul.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

mwhafner said:


> Please don't view my comments as a slight of Grizzly. They make great stuff for the money.


Your comments are not by any standard a slight or derogatory toward Grizzly. No apology is needed.

If you get the opportunity to examine any of the Grizzly machines that are made in the ISO 9001 factory, please do so. I had such an opportunity at AFWS. 

All that I can say is that today's Grizzly ain't last century's Grizzly. As more machines are moved to being made in the ISO 9001 factory the standard of quality for the industry is being raised. About 15 years ago I probably wouldn't have taken a Grizzly machine for free. An now I've actually purchased one and I'm considering purchasing another one.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*Afws...*

Those machines that are brought to AFWS or any big ticket show are carefully choosen from the factory. I know for a fact that some of the big names acually take 4 or 5 off the line and put each one through its paces and pick the best one. Every one of the grizzly machines i have were "made" in an ISO 9001 factory. My jointers paint is peeling off the fence, i've replaced bearings in the cutter head, i had to re-slot the motor base to make the pulleys match up. Grizzly makes a decent tool. I wouldnt have bought them if they hadnt. But the one thing they need to do work on quality issues. My jointer was tested before it arrived at my shop and it was perfectly clear that pulleys were even close to being aligned. The belts left black rubber marks on the back of the machine. You would think that was an easy fix but in turn it was 2 days later and bill of 150 bucks from a machine shop to make me some spacers for it. I understand every tool company makes lemons, but those lemons shouldnt arrive at customers shop or houses, period! 

jraks


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

My Grizzly jointer is a 2010 model, and I believe it is powder coated. Everything lined up exceptionally easy, and it produces perfect results. The Powermatic Equivalent of my jointer is around 1,100$ more. There is no way I would pay the extra money for the Powermatic. But that is just me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I had an alignment issue with Grizzly*

On my new G0586 8" the pulleys were not in vertical alignment and couldn't be adjusted in or out on the shafts. So....
Pulley alignment from another thread:
I took a few hours this afternoon to align the pulleys.....not quite as easy as sliding them in or out to line up vertically. :furious:
The motor has no horizontal slots for aligning the pulley, only vertical for tightening the belt...duh.
The pulleys were at their extremes on the shafts, cutter pulley all the way in, motor pulley all the way out.....still need 1/4" more.
The solution was to slot the holes in the cabinet base to allow the whole table assembly to move the 1/4" while the motor stayed where is was. Of course the tables had to come off...chain fall etc.
Finally they line up. :thumbsup: bill 

It's amazing that all the fit and finish on the castings were great but just a simple thing like allowing for pulley alignment was overlooked.
Beats me .... bill


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Bill, your jointer is also a model Grizzly clearenced out, correct?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup!*

So quitchrwhinin' ......you stole it! Correct? :laughing: bill


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I was just wondering if that was one of the reasons grizzly quit selling them. Everyone I know or talked to that has one say they function greatafter being setup.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the Grizzly 0586 8" jointer and the only problem I had was a nick in the blades I called Griz and in a couple of days had a new set.
I'm looking at the 0636 17" BS now.


----------



## Rogerv (Jan 22, 2011)

I got one of these with riser block and mobil base for *Christmas* and my birthday at the WOODWORKING SHOW. I talked them into throwing in the mobil base all for $859 The Carter rep told me hands down that the powermatic in his eyes is a better deal than the richon
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*just BEAR with me...*

my buddy has a whole shop of grizzly (except his table saw {delta}) and he has had not one problem with any of them. i have done a lot of work there as well and everything worked great. these machines are only 5-6 years old but they do get a lot of use. my old job at a high end custom cabinet/custom woodworking shop had 1 powermatic table saw and a delta...both worked about the same. the powermatic was a tad older though so...?
i plan on going the grizzly route soon but like was said...if i win the lottery...its all powermatic!...especially 14" sliding table saw...mmmmmmm.
or maybe a martin or acaida (however thats spelled haha). had both those saws in my last shop...AMAZING!!!


----------

